# 1970's Bianchi Folding Bike (pics)



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

My new project, a 1970's Bianchi folder with a 3 speed Sturmey Archer. I know it's not a road bike, but i was thinking speeding it up this little ol' number. I've seen some nice Raliegh 20 folding bike projects online where they made into more road bike like setups.

This will be my coffee run and errand bike when I don't want to lock up my Kona Kapu or Retrotec 29er.

I cleaned it up. Thinking about removing the fenders and adding brown Brooks bits (saddle/grips). The 3 speed Sturmey Archer is tuned and running great (impressive how this 30 plus drivetrain still works so well). I have to work on the brakes next.

I was also thinking about puttin on the Soma Noah's Arc bar to bring give me more cockpit instead of the rearward sweep on there now.


----------



## AndyP. (Mar 25, 2006)

That is pretty!! Looks like fun.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

AndyP. said:


> That is pretty!! Looks like fun.


It's also pretty heavy too .
That little thing weighs 32 pounds.

I still don't know what I am going to do with it: simply put brown saddle and grips or do possibly strip it down to a minimal and make it fast.


----------

